# duck mount



## gagoosebuster (Oct 6, 2004)

well, i would love to post the picture of my widgeons  i just got back from the taxidermist but i am too ashamed of it( i had 3 beautiful widgeon ruined). it is the most horrible mount anyone could ever ask for. you cant even hardly tell what kinda duck it is...... looks like some farm duck.

if anybody ever wants anything mounted do not take it to paul culberson taxidermy in plainsville........ 
if anybody is considering taking something there let me know and i will show you his work!!!!


----------



## highcountry (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Have you ever thought about dabling in it yourself. It is real enjoyable for me. I started 2 years ago with deer and ducks. I am in the rmy now and can't devote all the time that I want to it but it is my retirment plan in 5 years. I also hate to tell you this but he probably spent less than $15 a bird to do and the time is really not that extensive at all. Agfain sorry about that bud I know how you feel.


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 6, 2004)

i am sick to my stomach...... my buddie just brought em over here to show me, two of them wer his he killed in illinois and the other was mine........ i killed a drake widgeon here inb cartersville on a swamp that i have. 

for one, widgeon are rare no matter where you hunt(more especially georgia, i will probably never kill another widgeon here).

two, it was the first widgeon i have ever killed

three, i killed it the last day of the season so it was in full plumage, it was georgious.

four, the guy actually charged me for the crap that he mounted for me.

i would love to learn how to do taxidermy work, it would be a fun little hobby to get into. i have a friend who tried it about two years ago and he mounted a couple of ducks and they looked really good for someone who had never did it before, or heck even for someone who did have experience(much better than what i just got back).
how hard is to mount a duck?
is there anyway i could send the one i have now to a real taxidermist and he fix the mess this guy has my bird in?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 6, 2004)

See my post here:

http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2612


----------



## highcountry (Oct 6, 2004)

As long as the skin is not torn up to bad..... That is kinda funny cause we used to try and not shoot any widgeons. We were sick of shooting them cause we would shoot 12 - 15 a day every day. WE could have shot 19 a day if we wanted.... In alaska where I just came from. Most were not in full plumage though. They are beautiful though. Where are you located??? Did you not look at any of his mounts prior to using him??????? I know of some pretty good places up here in north Ga and then som earound columbus.....


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 6, 2004)

up here in north georgia( cartersville ga) we dont have widgeon...... extremely rare!!

jy,i will take the bird anywhere if they will tell folks how this fella really does work!!
i had never seen any of his work before, he said that he had mountd many ducks and he could do them any way that i wanted. they all came back the same way...... none in the position that i wanted.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll call Capt. England first thing tomorrow morning and let him know you're coming.

He'll be glad to help you out.

Any idea what time you'll be there?


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 6, 2004)

i have work i have to do also..... when all are they open and how long does it take to get there for  cartersville?


----------



## gagoosebuster (Oct 6, 2004)

i promise you i didnt have it in for this guy until i saw the birds....... i was just as happy and excited as i could be to finally get my birds back...... i didnt mention the fact that he has not returned any phone calls since i talked to him last in may and he said the birds were finished. even saw him in a resturant and he told me that he would meet me later that day and get me the birds back(that was labor day)..... but i called him today from another number he had never seen on caller id and thats why he answered. i told him i wanted the birds and he did meet me and give them to me. i have gone as far as to go by his house and his truck be there in the drive along woth every other car he has and his wife answers the door and says he is not home.

this guy is scum...plain and simple!


----------

